# Cold day on the line Pics!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Today I decided to pull my small bottom edge water line that I still had out and call it a season. I never targeted mink much this year like I usually would, but still had a decent season on them and while pulling them today I had mink #10. It was a cold morning when I started -4 degrees but a fun day, I had weasel boxes to check also. Ended the day with the mink on pull day and four weasels. Finally finding some shortails around and moved some boxes to new areas and found quite a bit of shortail tracks. Just going to run weasel boxes now for a few weeks. I finally finished putting up all my fur (except weasels) so I can just relax checking boxes. 

Here are a few pics from today and my otter that I put up this week.

OT

















Bottom edge mink


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice pics OT. Ya want to put up some more beaver?? I still have 5 or so to pull out of the freezer ... I can't seam to get motivated to do it.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> Nice pics OT. Ya want to put up some more beaver?? I still have 5 or so to pull out of the freezer ... I can't seam to get motivated to do it.


NO!!!! LOL!! Looking forward to relaxing now, but still have the weasels to do, but those are a piece of cake! I know the feeling of lack of motivation too. OT


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice pictures. 

I am pulling most everything tomorrow also. I have yet to get a weasel but there is always next year. I am looking forward to sleeping in a little myself.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you had a beautiful day to work with. I pull my mink line this week also, kinda of bummed out about that. I still have 2 beavers in the freezer to do also. Wondering if I can outsource that work :lol:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Lovells said:


> Looks like you had a beautiful day to work with. I pull my mink line this week also, kinda of bummed out about that. I still have 2 beavers in the freezer to do also. Wondering if I can outsource that work :lol:


Say $20 a beaver and you got a deal! :evil: OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Nice pictures O.T. I am going to pull the remainder of my line today. I only have 2 bottom edge sets out and 2 blind sets along with 2 fox/coyote sets that have been emtpy for over 2 weeks. I'm done for the season.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics as always OT...Thanks for sharing!!

Mike


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice pics OT!!! Looks like you have had a nice season so far. I went to the gun and knife show in Birch Run yesterday and picked up 84 1-1/2" Montgomery round jaw and 45 2" montgomery round jaw traps and a few other odds and ends for $350.00. Didn't expect to find a deal like that at a gun show.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

frostbite,

Yeah its been a good year I only water trapped on one large piece of private land not far from home. I didn't feel like running all over the county like I have in the past. I did trap the UP for a few weeks also but mainly for fisher and marten while up there, but did take some beaver, mink, and rats up there as well. I do finally have some state land weasel boxes out though, first time on state land this season. I had a very good year for the small lines I ran and time put into it. I will get the final pics up once all the beaver are off the boards.

How you been? 

OT


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Nice pics.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

No problem! I am enjoying my relaxing day today now that everything is put up and the water traps are pulled. Hopefully the weasel boxes will do good this week in this fine weather we are having. OT


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking fur OT!
I still have another week before I pull. Need 7 more rats to hit 50, Wish I started before the ditches and marshes froze over but i'm happy with what I caught this year. Set up on a new pond yesterday and after chopping the hole I went to check the depth with my axe and it slipped out of my had. Well I found out the water was about 7' deep really quick:rant: Took me 2 wet arms and an hour later to fish it out with a magnet.:lol: At least when I checked it today the carrots were gone so_ I _threw in a few more traps!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

BUUUUUUURRRRRRRRR

nice pics! and good work


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been doing pretty well OT. I trapped very little this year, but managed to snap some toes here and there. I am just coming off back surgery at the end of august, so my hunting, trapping and fishing have suffered from years past. I wasn't myself for the better part of a year. Prior to surgery it was all I could do to get to work everyday. 
Good luck on your weasel boxes. I hope you find them all full.
Frostbite


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice work OT...That Otter looks great also!...


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Great pictures OT!


----------

